# Canon 600D or Nikon D5200 or Sony A58



## sntshkmr60 (May 17, 2014)

I am going to invest in very first dSLR of my life. so it should be wise. I am a Canon fan but there are other beasts that are better in my given price range (37K, with stock 18-55mm). 

I have already investigated about all those and know Canon is losing. Just wanted you peoples opinion.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2014)

If choice are between these 3 then I will go for Nikon D5200


----------



## nishkotra (Nov 20, 2014)

I would simply go for Nikon D5200 for 3 main reason:

The Nikon D5200 is equipped with a 24.1 megapixel DX-format sensor
Powered with EXPEED 3 engine
Live View mode for precise framing B)


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2014)

Go to a store hold 3 cameras in your hand and check which feels the best. Secondly these entry level DSLRs all the same when image quality is concerned,you won't notice anything. Thirdly when shooting in JPEG I find Canons images has vibrancy which Nikon dosnt but can be post processed ,so again that's a non issue. What really matters is your grip and lens. Buy a decent body and get good sharp large aperture lens which will better your focusing speed,at the end of the day that is what matters.Its the Lens that defines the final image more than the body.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Spending that much in just the beginning. A cheaper DSLR is what you should have seeked at this stage,


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2014)

A58.
But if planning to upgrade in future to better full frames then go for Canon.
A58 will trump these in terms of ease and image quality due to better features.
However, getting accesories and community support is difficult.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Go to a store hold 3 cameras in your hand and check which feels the best. Secondly these entry level DSLRs all the same when image quality is concerned,you won't notice anything. Thirdly when shooting in JPEG I find Canons images has vibrancy which Nikon dosnt but can be post processed ,so again that's a non issue. What really matters is your grip and lens. Buy a decent body and get good sharp large aperture lens which will better your focusing speed,at the end of the day that is what matters.Its the Lens that defines the final image more than the body.


This.


----------

